# English TV in Kefalonia



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

Looking for some advice please as to what English speaking TV could be available in Kefalonia.

Have seen previous posts from PVA and Jolly Roger re SKY TV, but from what I understand from my research elsewhere quite a large dish is required to get Sky that far south, is this true ?

Are other services available that would require a dish at around 80cm or so as we are in a apartment and if it was FTA then so much the better.

Any assistance appreciated

Barry


----------



## Rob Johnson (Jun 20, 2012)

Downunder55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for some advice please as to what English speaking TV could be available in Kefalonia.


Hi Barry.

I'm sorry this won't be of much help, but I recently stayed in a hotel on Kefalonia which had satellite. However, the setup was all in Polish so I couldn't find what I was after even with the help of Google Translate!

Would I be right in thinking it's the cricket you're after??? 

Rob


----------



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

Rob Johnson said:


> Hi Barry.
> 
> I'm sorry this won't be of much help, but I recently stayed in a hotel on Kefalonia which had satellite. However, the setup was all in Polish so I couldn't find what I was after even with the help of Google Translate!
> 
> ...


Rob,

Thanks for the thought, no not the cricket, ..... it's Rugby time down under at this time of year ..... it is more to catch up on news and any movies etc.

Regards

B,


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I know this isn't what you're looking for, but BBC World News is available throughout Greece with no special equipment, just the regular antenna. The TV has to be HD since it's an HD channel, but it's free and you don't need to do anything. (Not every last square meter of Greece has HD yet, I'm not sure if Kefallonia is covered but it will be soon if it's not.) They have a fair amount of UK-oriented material and of course it's all in English.


----------



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

wka said:


> I know this isn't what you're looking for, but BBC World News is available throughout Greece with no special equipment, just the regular antenna. The TV has to be HD since it's an HD channel, but it's free and you don't need to do anything. (Not every last square meter of Greece has HD yet, I'm not sure if Kefallonia is covered but it will be soon if it's not.) They have a fair amount of UK-oriented material and of course it's all in English.


Great thought ....

Thanks that would have been an even better solution, unfortunately digital has not yet reached Kef, the transmission from Patra doesn't reach

For interest here is a link for digital coverage Can't post link yet, need 4 posts just add www to digea.gr/flash/digea.html]digea.gr for link

Regards

B


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah ha! Well, it will get there eventually I suppose. Up here in Thrace we were maybe the second part of Greece to get digital and it's not all that special - the only HD channel is the HD-ERT channel which only plays select sports events (so, many many days there is nothing on the channel at all all day long, just the logo - but I expect the Olympics will be on there. The picture is beautiful when they have programming). BBC World News and Deutsche Welle are also available but they are not (as far as I can tell?) an actual HD picture so what I should have said was you have to have a digital receiver, not an HD TV.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Just seen your post Downunder55. I couldn't find what I had previously said about Sky TV, but if you have access to a Sky setup with a 1 metre min. dish, you may be able to get the Rugby on BBC sport channels. 
Press Services on your remote, go to System setup, go to Add Channels. Enter 11,950 H 27.5 2/3 and search for channels. Select and save 6711 to 6715. These should now be available through Other Channels and will be various sports being broadcast by the BBC, such as Grand Prix, Wimbledon, football and sometimes Rugby.


----------



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Just seen your post Downunder55. I couldn't find what I had previously said about Sky TV, but if you have access to a Sky setup with a 1 metre min. dish, you may be able to get the Rugby on BBC sport channels.
> Press Services on your remote, go to System setup, go to Add Channels. Enter 11,950 H 27.5 2/3 and search for channels. Select and save 6711 to 6715. These should now be available through Other Channels and will be various sports being broadcast by the BBC, such as Grand Prix, Wimbledon, football and sometimes Rugby.


Hi JR,

Haven't got anything set up as yet, just doing the research for what I mayl need.

It doesn't have to be Rugby or sport specifically, anything with English speaking content is a good start !

I understand you are on Kefalonia, what size dish do you have ? The reason I mentioned a meter is that I doubt I could get anything larger where it will need to be located.

Are there any Satellite shops on Kef that you can purchase dishes etc from ? I was thinking of bringing the receiver etc from Oz.

Thanks for you help

B


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Downunder55 said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> Haven't got anything set up as yet, just doing the research for what I mayl need.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry

Getting a Sky box and card may be the biggest problem, since you need to have a UK address to use. Otherwise, there are some suppliers of boxes and cards online and this might be the best alternative, but will cost more.
A 1 metre dish and LNB can be obtained in Argostoli without much bother. 
Having said all this, there is some uncertainty about receiving Sky by satellite later this year, because channels are being moved onto a narrower beam.
Therefore, until more is known about satellite reception, I would suggest using online TV. For this, you can use streaming sites to your computer and then a connection to your TV for around £5 per month. You can access TV channels direct, but you would need to use software to block your location, such as ExpatSheild. 
Hope this helps, but if you need help when you are in Kefalonia, give me a call on 6980614658.


----------



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> Getting a Sky box and card may be the biggest problem, since you need to have a UK address to use. Otherwise, there are some suppliers of boxes and cards online and this might be the best alternative, but will cost more.
> A 1 metre dish and LNB can be obtained in Argostoli without much bother.
> ...


JR,

Thanks for your help.

What size dish do you have ?

Is there anything else English other than Sky you have found on Sat ?

Where in Kef are you ?

Regards

B


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

In answer to your questions, my dish is eliptical 0.9 x 1.1. 
I also have a dish on Astra 1 at 19 deg. This is mostly German but does pick up various news channels in English. This is 'free to air' and any Sat receiver will do for this.
I am in Valeriano at the south end of the island.


----------



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> In answer to your questions, my dish is eliptical 0.9 x 1.1.
> I also have a dish on Astra 1 at 19 deg. This is mostly German but does pick up various news channels in English. This is 'free to air' and any Sat receiver will do for this.
> I am in Valeriano at the south end of the island.


JR,

Thankyou, been doing a bit of research into your rec of Internet TV, it does seem a good solution.

We will be in Poros and I have only used wireless internet there before, do you know of fixed line internet providers in that area ? 

We will only be there for a couple of months this year so that may be an issue for such a short term connection.

Thankyou very much for all your help.

B


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Barry
I have been doing some research. It appears that you would need to sign up for a 12 month minimum, but it would be best to speak to OTE or Forthnet to be sure.
There is a system of fast broadband (24meg) on the island which relays the signal from village to village, set up by a British resident. He might be able to do this month by month, so it would be suitable for temporary visitors. I am trying to speak to him to find out the coverage so far. Will let you know once I have more news.


----------



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hi Barry
> I have been doing some research. It appears that you would need to sign up for a 12 month minimum, but it would be best to speak to OTE or Forthnet to be sure.
> There is a system of fast broadband (24meg) on the island which relays the signal from village to village, set up by a British resident. He might be able to do this month by month, so it would be suitable for temporary visitors. I am trying to speak to him to find out the coverage so far. Will let you know once I have more news.


JR,

Had found an OTE product that is interesting called OTE for Vacation (phone) and Conn-x for Vacation (2Mbps Internet), where the service is active for holiday periods eg June to Sept, over Xmas and around Easter and you only pay for the service for 6 months. They automatically activate and deactivate the service outside these periods.

Will also have a look at Forthnet and that 24meg service sounds interesting, Thanks

Regards

B


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

No one suggests NOVA, not suprised really. We have it , can get news and movies etc . BBC, CNN, Euro News and more. But the cost it high for the full package. So much naff stuff on the channels now also, very poor choice for such high fees. We will be cancelling it this year as cheaper to buy the series/movies etc we want to watch from amazon.


----------



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hi Barry
> I have been doing some research. It appears that you would need to sign up for a 12 month minimum, but it would be best to speak to OTE or Forthnet to be sure.
> There is a system of fast broadband (24meg) on the island which relays the signal from village to village, set up by a British resident. He might be able to do this month by month, so it would be suitable for temporary visitors. I am trying to speak to him to find out the coverage so far. Will let you know once I have more news.


JR

Did you manage to find anymore about the 24meg service please ?

The internet TV services is the best way to go, as you suggested.

I have tried a few bits of software, seem to be having reasonable success with XMBC and unblockus getting good access to many movies and shows from US and UK. A few problems still with ITV catch-up and live BBC, when I get a few more things working I will post.

I think 2Mb may work for SD ok, but the extra bandwidth would be better.

Regards

B


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Barry
Not looking good regarding the high speed broadband. The relay station for this end of the island still needs setting up. We are looking at a house in Markopolou for the relay, but it is basically line of sight from village to village. It could be some time before a link to Poros exists.
More info here.....
Kefalonian Broadband - Getting Started


----------



## Downunder55 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hi Barry
> Not looking good regarding the high speed broadband. The relay station for this end of the island still needs setting up. We are looking at a house in Markopolou for the relay, but it is basically line of sight from village to village. It could be some time before a link to Poros exists.
> More info here.....
> Kefalonian Broadband - Getting Started


Sensational thanks for the link, already expressed interest with Gary, if it's not this year, maybe next .... 

If it's line of sight there are some big hills around Poros that could be interesting ! 

Will persue the 2Mb service and see how that goes, or maybe even have a play with the wireless internet I used last year, didn't even bother to see what network performance I was getting, ..... anyway only about a week away now so will check then.

Thanks for all your help

Regards

B


----------

